# SA6:  Starting newly installed daemon at boot time

## pjp

Navigation: [System Administration] [Table of Contents]

How can I get my newly installed daemon to start at boot time?

Generally, all you need to do is run

```
# rc-update add daemonname default
```

The init system documentation has more details.

----------

